

Rands in Repose: Knee Jerks - filament
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2010/02/18/knee_jerks.html

======
swombat
No need to add the site name, since it's listed afterwards. However, the
subtitle would be useful. I'd rename this to:

Knee Jerks: Your instantaneous first reaction

That will get more/better attention.

~~~
roryokane
"Your instantaneous first reaction" sound redundant. I like the current title
better. Also, I'm not sure if I would have noticed it was from Rands in Repose
from looking at the URL – there are no spaces or capitals, so I might have
just skipped over it without processing it enough.

------
samdk
I'll have to start paying more attention to what I'm doing when I'm surprised.

I think that for surprises that don't affect me on a personal/emotional level
I probably identify closest with the Distiller. But for surprises that do, I
really have absolutely no clue. While I'd like to think that I behave just as
intelligently when a surprise affects me directly, I know that that's not
true.

------
andrewcooke
that was a very good article and i'd encourage people to read past the hockey
bit.

thanks. i don't normally get much from these "managementy" posts, but that
really made me think. hmm. although maybe it's just because it connects with
other issues today.

------
epochwolf
Interesting. My reaction tends to vary.

I do seem to fall into either Dr. No or My Bad

~~~
donaq
Yes, it is interesting. I'm usually Still Water or My Bad, depending on how
much I like the person handing out the surprise or whether I think he did it
on purpose.

